# Average Life Span



## EchoGSD

The average life span of a german shepherd is 10-13 years (on average, according to several GSD websites). Then how come MY dogs are averaging less than 5???
My first GSD was a shelter rescue, given up at 7 weeks (yes, really) because she had chewed on an electrical cord and burned up the inside of her mouth. The shelter couldn't provide the hand feeding and special wound care this pup needed, so I took her home. She recovered beautifully, and then we had to euthanize her at 18 months with level 4 hip displaysia. 18 MONTHS! 
Our next GSD was carefully researched: kennel had been around for 30 years, champions in the lineup, etc. We visited the kennel twice, met both parents among others in her line, etc. This dog was to become my "heart" dog, Shiloh. At 14 months Shiloh was diagnosed with autoimmune disease. Most affected were her joints and her eyes: she lost the ability to produce tears, among other things. After 2 rounds of renal failure and surgeries to graft eyelid tissue to her corneas to repair ulcerations and prevent rupture, we let her cross the bridge at 4.5 years of age. 
Echo, my current beloved GSD, also came from a highly recommended, highly sought after breeder (different breeder than Shiloh). Echo began refusing her jumps at just over 3 years of age. Being slow on the uptake, I didn't associate that behavior with pain as she displayed no other symptoms. 6 months later she was non weight bearing on her rr; vet said severe displaysia. Pain meds and supplements for symptoms, but ultimately a double hip replacement will be in order. Today my beautiful girl is once again non-weight bearing, pain meds helping a little, but she's still unable to move around much. Hip surgery is not an option (my husband is currently laid off), so if she can't rebound on her own soon and if we can't keep her comfortable, we'll have to send her across the bridge soon as well. She is 4 years and 4 months old. 
So that's three dogs reaching the bridge at 18 months, 4.5 years, and 4.5 years. An average life span of 3.5 years. For pete's sake, HAMSTERS live longer than this. 
I am crushed and heartbroken.


----------



## White German Shepherd

i would like to see the breeders of your last two dogs.. do you have links


----------



## JKlatsky

Bad luck 

I know many dogs older than 10 years, including some with health issues. Ike is almost 8, has some arthritis but still gets around well and has more energy than my younger dogs. So I believe that the life expectancy is pretty accurate. But that doesn't mean that some of our dogs are not taken from us too soon. 

I understand, prior to GSDs we had Mastiffs. Getting a dog to 8 or 9 was pretty good. Past 10 was unusual. We lost many at 5 or 6, and that still wasn't totally off base. 

You do the best you can for them in the time you are given. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

That really stinks.  SO sorry. 

IMOM Home
CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures (part of the IMOM process)

Just in case. 

Also, while not optimal, my one vet does FHO on large dogs who have crippling HD where the other choice is euthanasia. He is good at it, and seems to have a lot of success - I met a Golden and know of a GSD who both had it done and are doing well.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I'm so sorry. I got my first dog thinking I'd have him for 10 years. Nope, I had him for 4 years, but they were happy years. 

I figure my most problematic dog will probably live until she is 20.


----------



## VegasResident

First, I am sorry 

There is no rhythm or reason for the life span of our dogs. We do the best we can do and heartbreak comes with losing your dog at any age for any reason. I know because the lose of my 10 year old to cancer just killed me.

Many of those issues you list are genetic, especially HD. In many ways you have to go beyond the parents and look at the previous 5 generations, ask for information about other progeny from those parents and if you can contact their owners. 

Look at their OFA and elbow ratings. 

Look for parents and back who are 80 or below on the ZW hip rating (if german line). 

Sometimes champion lines dont mean good hips if they only breed for show look. Look at working lines. Even with good genetics, watch the weight in the first year, watch any jumping, etc to allow the joints and plates to grown properly.

Auto immune, watch shots, food, and other things that can trigger immune issues.

If the second hip surgery is a cost issue, before euthanasia, I would recoomend contacting a GSD rescue group or even Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Utah. Sometimes they will take the pup and they will end up being able to get the medical care needed.


----------



## EchoGSD

Thanks, everyone
We are off to the vet tomorrow for radiographs. I'm hoping, of course, that we will find just painful inflammation that we can treat without surgery. Echo is on cage rest for now in her over-sized crate with a thick soft pad. She's not quite sure why she's stuck in there when the sun is shining and we should be at the lake, but she's taking it pretty well.


----------



## Stogey

Wow, I am without words ! 
My last two animals were 12 and 14 when they passed on. Charlie was the half-breed Dane/Shepherd 12yrs ole his hips gave out and had him put down, Max was full breed 14yrs ole cancer took him away.


----------



## LaRen616

This makes me very sad.

My Sin is only 16 months old and I already get sad and upset when I think about only having him 12-14 years old but the thought of only having him until he is 4 or 5 makes my heart break. I would be absolutely devestated, he and the cats are my life. They mean everything to me, especially since I live alone, they are all I have. I would be sick. :teary:


----------



## arycrest

EchoGSD said:


> ...
> So that's three dogs reaching the bridge at 18 months, 4.5 years, and 4.5 years. An average life span of 3.5 years. For pete's sake, HAMSTERS live longer than this.
> 
> I am crushed and heartbroken. ...


 :hugs: How heartbreaking. I don't have an answer for you, each illness sounds like you had a terrible toss of the dice of life.

Three of the unrelated Hooligans have had bloat w/torsion and one had mesenteric torsion. I was lucky, they all survived emergency surgery, but I wrack my brain over and over and over again trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong with my dogs. One day I might not be as lucky as I have been and I want to know what I'm doing wrong. Sometimes I don't think there's a logical answer.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your dog!!!


----------



## VegasResident

any update on the xrays?


----------



## smalldar56

If you want your dog to live a long healthy life, keep them away from the vet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

this thread is over 2 years old, smalldar why would you say keep them away from the vet?


----------



## martinmartinjm

*Keep the Hope*

Please keep hope! My German Shepherd was 2 Yrs old when he was diagnosed with severe arthritis in his front legs,hip displasia and arthritis in his hips and back legs. He was put on pain medication and sent home to a bleak future. I took matters into my own hands and within a year he was prescription medicine free for his pain. I researched and became active in making him better. The story is to long to write here but even with developing Perianal Fistuals and on autoimmune drugs now, he turned 9 years old yesterday and acts and runs like a puppy. Don't lose hope and post an email if you want more information. I am just a 59 year old woman who loves her dog and not a company trying to sell a product.


----------



## Guest

*German shepherd lifespan*

I have a GS, pure German line breeds, son and grandson of world champions... He is almost 9 years old and is perfectly healthy, strong and active. No hip dysplasia, nothing. He has not even get a cold, ever. Crossing fingers... His inmune system is 10 times higher than average according to tests we run every year. The secret? food. He only has eaten raw food, meat and vegetables. Vaccinations? only rabbies for not weaking more his inmune system, and because Law forces us... Their cells remember the first inmunization... forever.


----------



## Candy11

I know this thread is 3.5 years old but, from what I've read, they usually live around 10-14 years old. Many sites will say differently but I think that's the range. I just had to put my 11/nearly 12 year old German Shepherd, Candy, down on Tuesday. I believe she developed spondylosis or spinal stenosis and the combination of it with her arthritis really hurt her. Don't want to make this thread sad but that's what did it for her. I hope to get another GS but not anytime soon. It will definitely take some time for me to even think about getting another.


----------



## SuperG

Candy11 said:


> I know this thread is 3.5 years old but, from what I've read, they usually live around 10-14 years old. Many sites will say differently but I think that's the range. I just had to put my 11/nearly 12 year old German Shepherd, Candy, down on Tuesday. I believe she developed spondylosis or spinal stenosis and the combination of it with her arthritis really hurt her. Don't want to make this thread sad but that's what did it for her. I hope to get another GS but not anytime soon. It will definitely take some time for me to even think about getting another.



I'm hoping for 10-14 with my latest GSD....my past two only made it 6 and 8..genetic cesspool I guess. One had cancer and the other DM. However, I do know this much...if I could do it all over again and have them for the same amount of short time....I'd do it. Seems weird to say that but it's the truth.

Sorry to hear about your recent hardship, it sucks, we all know it, who have been down that road. I'm just a bit curious as to why "it will definitely take some time........."

SuperG


----------



## SoCal Rebell

1st GSD lasted to 12 got hip dysplasia, 2nd GSD hit by a car at 1 year old $10K later he was OK lived to 12 but degenerative *myelopathy* set in and he passed in his sleep before he lost his ability to walk. 3rd 8.5 years, had to put him asleep due to cancer and internal bleeding. On #4 now 12 weeks old


----------



## katdon

well, my "puppy", Vixen is 10. Spent the last two years by my husbands side while he battled for his life. No more loyal dog on this planet. Now it's her turn to fight and we will be beside her whether it is 3 months or a year. Knowing it is just a matter of time is so heartbreaking but knowing she has no idea makes it a bit easier. Thank god for Shepherds.


----------



## David Taggart

one way to shorten your dog's life - is to vaccinate him yearly: https://www.google.ru/search?hl=en-....1ac.1.34.heirloom-hp..18.16.6515.qxtpeGSTRZw


----------



## scarfish

lol at completely random thread bumps.


----------



## zetti

My imported WL female lasted the longest. She made it to 12 before developing kidney failure. One of my beloved rescues died at 4 due to hemangio. Another WL didn't make it to 5 due to a brain tumor. Another nice WL made it to 5 she had terrible hips that ended her ScH career. She had an odd malabsorption disorder that half dozen vets never could dx & treat properly. I did get one hip done so she was comfortable & active.

That one was a complete mystery.

My WGSL male just died of cancer at age 11.

Lots of heartache with this breed.


----------



## Ruby'sMom

Our first GS, Roam'n, was 12 when he died. He stopped eating and drinking. We also had a rescue GS that the vet said was 6 yrs when we took him home, and we had him for 10 years. Not sure how accurate the vet was, but even if he was off by a couple years, he had a long happy life. ?


----------



## llombardo

Not long enough.......


----------



## misslesleedavis1

All the dogs we have had have lasted about 13 to 14 years, tip lived until 14 (border collie) and bailey although i have posted about her in the past and us thinking it was the end is still very much alive and kicking.
I expect dex to last until 14
Tyson to last until 14 
and shiggs is probably already 14, she will outlive all of us. She is the shiggs.


----------



## msvaughn

I am so sorry you have had so many issues! That is heartbreaking! We have two GSDs. We got Adolf at 10months. He is now almost 10y/o. No health issues and the best GSD ever! Love him so much! He does bite his nails on occasion, the stinker, and then ends up with a sore paw. But not all the time. Bailey is 4y/o now. We got her when she was 10 months as well. She is feisty and a bit aggressive, but very attached to our son. We feed them dry food from the Natural Marketplace and they've never had any issues. Not even hip problems. I suppose we've been lucky. Hope things turn around for you! Susan Vaughn


----------



## pdillon.

White German Shepherd said:


> i would like to see the breeders of your last two dogs.. do you have links


I've had my Shepherd for the last 15 years, she is still in relative good health, although her left rear leg is starting to go. Vet gave me pain killers for her and I put cod liver oil in her food, all dry food. Vet also said he see's no reason why she won't live for at least another 2-3 years. Don't know what I'll do when she goes, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## T'Challa!

EchoGSD said:


> The average life span of a german shepherd is 10-13 years (on average, according to several GSD websites). Then how come MY dogs are averaging less than 5???
> My first GSD was a shelter rescue, given up at 7 weeks (yes, really) because she had chewed on an electrical cord and burned up the inside of her mouth. The shelter couldn't provide the hand feeding and special wound care this pup needed, so I took her home. She recovered beautifully, and then we had to euthanize her at 18 months with level 4 hip displaysia. 18 MONTHS!
> Our next GSD was carefully researched: kennel had been around for 30 years, champions in the lineup, etc. We visited the kennel twice, met both parents among others in her line, etc. This dog was to become my "heart" dog, Shiloh. At 14 months Shiloh was diagnosed with autoimmune disease. Most affected were her joints and her eyes: she lost the ability to produce tears, among other things. After 2 rounds of renal failure and surgeries to graft eyelid tissue to her corneas to repair ulcerations and prevent rupture, we let her cross the bridge at 4.5 years of age.
> Echo, my current beloved GSD, also came from a highly recommended, highly sought after breeder (different breeder than Shiloh). Echo began refusing her jumps at just over 3 years of age. Being slow on the uptake, I didn't associate that behavior with pain as she displayed no other symptoms. 6 months later she was non weight bearing on her rr; vet said severe displaysia. Pain meds and supplements for symptoms, but ultimately a double hip replacement will be in order. Today my beautiful girl is once again non-weight bearing, pain meds helping a little, but she's still unable to move around much. Hip surgery is not an option (my husband is currently laid off), so if she can't rebound on her own soon and if we can't keep her comfortable, we'll have to send her across the bridge soon as well. She is 4 years and 4 months old.
> So that's three dogs reaching the bridge at 18 months, 4.5 years, and 4.5 years. An average life span of 3.5 years. For pete's sake, HAMSTERS live longer than this.
> I am crushed and heartbroken.


I am so sorry! That is the worst I couldn't imagine, I hope Echo has nothing serious or something that can be corrected!


----------

